# Meetup-Indo-Pak Cricket Worldcup Semifinal Clash



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

As the Media Terms it " The Mother of all Clashes ", People from the sub-continent ( born cricket crazy ) always wait for an Indo-Pak Clash and i think it cant get bigger than the Semifinal of the ICC Cricket world cup. Can we have a meetup for the same. I am sure some sports bar would be screening it.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Expatkid,

Great initiative 

You might want to get in touch with Jagatr via pm to see if he would like to join you. He was just asking about places to watch the match on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/74393-cricket-semis.html

Also, you will probably get more responses if you provide a time, place and date (30th March) so people know. I'm not sure how many cricket fans are on this forum.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Werds... I am in.... I don't know much about cricket, but I am game to watch the game... and drink with some of my fellow desi folk... (and get back in the good graces of pamela)

Let me know the time and place...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

your "fellow" desi folk... so you are desi? I thought one of the issues was that you weren't?

eh... weird but just so u know... barzar in madinat jumeirah is showing the match too...

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/5476-bar-zar


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Hey Expatkid,
> 
> Great initiative
> 
> ...


Hey Pamela . Thank you.. !!

Please, can any of you hit a date and time. i am pretty new into dubai and still getting acquainted with it.

And for people who will be at work and want to catch some action. just jump to
MyP2P.eu :: Free Live Sports on your PC, Live Football, MLB, NBA, NHL and more... for live streaming..!!



"BLEED BLUE"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Erm....I would think that sometime today when the match is on would be a good date and time?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Erm....I would think that sometime today when the match is on would be a good date and time?


I think you are a day early... you had it right in the previous post... the match is March 30, 2011 @ 14:30 IST, which is 12:30 for us in Dubai (sadly, I will be at work)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, you are right. I don't why I thought today is the 30th! Thanks for catching that one!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Yes, you are right. I don't why I thought today is the 30th! Thanks for catching that one!


No worries, I have the same problem sometimes, but mine has to do with the fact that for me the weekend is still Saturday/Sunday and I still make appointments for the first workday (Monday) or similar and then they wonder why I flaked when in reality it is because I am a day behind... still getting used to this weekend on Friday/Saturday... 

why you are a day ahead is beyond me (too much coffee perhaps?)... haha.

To the OP, where do you stay at and are you going to be off work to watch the match? Some of us from work are taking a long lunch to watch the match...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Do you guys think the match will still be going around 4? I am meeting up with some friends around that time in hopes of catching the tail-end of this thing. I know some of these matches can last hours and hours...lol.


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

NightShadow, ideally the 1st batting team would windup (thats if they play all 50 overs) by 5pm ish UAE time. A short break and the 2nd team starts batting which can go up 9pm ish... guys correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gee with the way you posted on the other thread that the match lasts for hours, one would think that you actually know something about the game. It's a "One Day Match".....it lasts only as long as each side plays it's 50 overs....does not go on for hours and hours like the Superbowl.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Gee with the way you posted on the other thread that the match lasts for hours, one would think that you actually know something about the game. It's a "One Day Match".....it lasts only as long as each side plays it's 50 overs....does not go on for hours and hours like the Superbowl.


Pamela,

You said something to the effect of people not being able to go because its during the workday. I countered with yes, people can go as these matches can last 6+ hours. I dont see how youre confused. 

Cricket, is nothing like the Superbowl, which is the "Championship" for American Football, which lasts about 3 hours, *it has nothing to do* with cricket. If you were to compare it to any American sport, it would be more like baseball... if anything. :confused2::confused2:

Just to be on the safe side, Ive asked other Pakistani / Indian people and they agree, this match might carry on until the evening, in which case I am inviting people to meet up around 430pm. Im not sure where the confusion is on your part Pam. 

You might find this helpful:

Cricket - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Pamela,
> 
> You said something to the effect of people not being able to go because its during the workday. I countered with yes, people can go as these matches can last 6+ hours. I dont see how youre confused.
> 
> ...


Who said anything about being confused? You need to start reading posts properly before just randomly replying to everyone else.

Like I mentioned earlier, I asked the people who work in Dubai, how do they plan on going to the bar in the middle of the day, not the ones on vacation like you. I'm sure you have no problem going there in the middle of the day too. I was just wondering how the others can get away from work.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Gee Noel, with the way you posted on the other thread that the match lasts for hours, one would think that you actually know something about the game. It's a "One Day Match".....it lasts only as long as each side plays it's 50 overs....*does not go on for hours and hours like the Superbowl.*


Sadly, the US sports are made to last hours and hours, the marketing aspect of the sports which really takes away from the sport... This is one reason why football (soccer as we call it) won't catch in the US, very difficult to market anything to the viewer when there are no commercial breaks....

Didn't cricket used to stop for meals and tea time???


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Why would they need to get out of work? :confused2:

The fact that Im lucky enough not to be tied down to a job has nothing to do with it, my friends are all meeting me up AFTER work... meaning, they dont have to leave during the day... again, where is the confusion Pam? 

Id appreciate if you make these posts less personal and try to stick to the subject. I asked a simple question in a nice way. My understanding is that this match should carry on late, yes or no. Has nothing to do with American Football, using my real name in posts and commenting on my privileged situation. 

Here is my original question, if this helps with the confusion: *Do you guys think the match will still be going around 4? I am meeting up with some friends around that time in hopes of catching the tail-end of this thing. I know some of these matches can last hours and hours...lol. *


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

With the "confused" smiley that you keep using, it's fairly obvious that you're the one who needs some clarity. My question was on the *other thread* which you chose to answer when it wasn't even directed towards you. So you took it upon yourself to clear any doubt even though you knew nothing about the game which is why you posted on *this* thread asking if you were right about the match lasting for hours and hours.

Nothing personal NS, I just don't appreciate the condescending tone that you tend to take on with some of your posts. 

Thank you IndoMLA for clearing up the part about American sports going on for hours and hours.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Pam, I could reply to your posts all day long and I know youd reply back each time, but I think we are done here. I posted the wikipedia link for you if anything is still unclear. You dont need to reply to me to clear anything up. I really ask again for this to go back on topic... feel free to argue with me on facebook or PM or what have you but this isnt really the place for it. :focus:

We are meeting at around 4pm, tomorrow Wednesday at Bar Zar for anyone that wants to meet up before, after or during work, even if you arent a big cricket fan, feel free to come out!  

Cheers guys


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I think we need a few more threads to keep up with the hype of the match


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

*For all of us who "Bleed Blue!" *


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

Got a meeting in AD - hope to be back in Dxb around 4-ish.....I'll check this thread to see if any of you managed to post a location - if not, I'll be at City Max hotel behind MoE - apparently, they have a large screen and allow screaming


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I checked with a couple of forum members and they are going to different locations. 

Barasti is going to be quite interesting. I have a group of about 18 people (mix of Indians and Pakistanis) going so it should be fun! Hopefully I will manage to leave work, change and get there before the match is over! More importantly, I hope India bats second! :clap2:


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> No worries, I have the same problem sometimes, but mine has to do with the fact that for me the weekend is still Saturday/Sunday and I still make appointments for the first workday (Monday) or similar and then they wonder why I flaked when in reality it is because I am a day behind... still getting used to this weekend on Friday/Saturday...
> 
> why you are a day ahead is beyond me (too much coffee perhaps?)... haha.
> 
> To the OP, where do you stay at and are you going to be off work to watch the match? Some of us from work are taking a long lunch to watch the match...


 I work in al quoz, on a normal day my work would end at 4:30pm, but for today i somehow scraped through and scheduled a project meet at jumeiraah, which might end by 2pm and i am gonna scoot to some nice sports bar to catch some action...!!!!


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I checked with a couple of forum members and they are going to different locations.
> 
> Barasti is going to be quite interesting. I have a group of about 18 people (mix of Indians and Pakistanis) going so it should be fun! Hopefully I will manage to leave work, change and get there before the match is over! More importantly, I hope India bats second! :clap2:


Where's Barasti?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Le Meridien Mina Seyahi.

Same one Mr. Rossi was referring to....Bar Nasty!


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

expatkid said:


> I work in al quoz, on a normal day my work would end at 4:30pm, but for today i somehow scraped through and scheduled a project meet at jumeiraah, which might end by 2pm and i am gonna scoot to some nice sports bar to catch some action...!!!!


Great plan  

Wish I could slack off too


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Pamela who all are going to Barasti? The choices I have are Barasti or Time Cafe at Ramee Royal but guess thats too far for most ppl.


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Le Meridien Mina Seyahi.
> 
> Same one Mr. Rossi was referring to....Bar Nasty!


Aaah....my kinda place


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I checked with a couple of forum members and they are going to different locations.
> 
> Barasti is going to be quite interesting. I have a group of about 18 people (mix of Indians and Pakistanis) going so it should be fun! Hopefully I will manage to leave work, change and get there before the match is over! More importantly, I hope India bats second! :clap2:


"DITTO".. i mean where is barasti.?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

@ Expatkid and Jagatr: It's in Le Meridien Mina Seyahi

@ Woman: My cousins.....a whole bunch of them. But they've taken the day off so are going to be there from noon. I have been given strict instructions not to come in my suit and embarrass them!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Palladium at Dubai Media City is also showing the cricket match with huge screens. 
They have free shuttles from Dubai Internet city metro station from 9am to 10pm.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Could someone please suggest a good place screening the match, which is closer to any means of public transport. ( I cant use company driver and transport for personal use, and mostly not when i am planning to scoot )


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Woman said:


> Palladium at Dubai Media City is also showing the cricket match with huge screens.
> They have free shuttles from Dubai Internet city metro station from 9am to 10pm.


oops sorry, dint go through this post. thats a great piece of info woman. thank you .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

One hour to go....hope India wins the toss and chooses to bat second! Yay!! :clap2:


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> One hour to go....hope India wins the toss and chooses to bat second! Yay!! :clap2:


"DITTO"..i hope the same.. "Fingers crossed" ... Damn the client,he called off the meeting.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i was not all that excited about the match, but looks like my Indian/Pak colleagues are leaving early today. So will leave early as well - who doesn't want a holiday


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

"India won the toss and elected to bat" ..!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

OK...thanks Expatkid, hope you don't keep commenting here now. Go enjoy the match!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

rsinner said:


> i was not all that excited about the match, but looks like my Indian/Pak colleagues are leaving early today. So will leave early as well - who doesn't want a holiday


Lucky you..!!!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> OK...thanks Expatkid, hope you don't keep commenting here now. Go enjoy the match!


I am stuck in this cubicle and the only thing i can bank on is the live cricket scores on any of those websites.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

expatkid said:


> I am stuck in this cubicle and the only thing i can bank on is the live cricket scores on any of those websites.


Cough, cough... I think you might be getting sick... cough cough


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For those of you stuck in the office....like me. You can get get your live cricket info from here:

India 4/0 (0.6 ov, V Sehwag 4*, SR Tendulkar 0*, Umar Gul 0/4) | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Cough, cough... I think you might be getting sick... cough cough


Already a handfull of them are suffering from cough and two from fever, so they haven't turned up today...i don think my managers got any patience to listen to one more tale. But anyways, at the least able to catch a few glimpses from these live streaming websites...


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

It was a wonderful end to all the tension and emotions building around from past few days. It was a great game of cricket. "INDIA WON", but i did feel a little for Pakistani cricketers too, who were just emerging out from a big turmoil and mess . 

Now its the just the lankans between us and history. Thats going to be another cracker of a match, ****hede stadium , Sachin`s home turf and probably his and murali`s last world cup match, The battle of legends. wooohhhooooo, cant wait for it. I think this time around we got ample time to squeeze in a meetup.

"BLEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDD BBBBLLLLUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"

Its surely gonna be india all the way.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

India definitely needs to play a little better than yesterday if we are thinking about winning against Sri Lanka.

Umar Gul deserves a huge thanks for choking and give us so many runs! I'm sure he'll have plenty to answer to when he returns home! 

I wish I was back home in Mumbai right now, can feel the excitement out here!!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

yeaaaaaaaaa..!!!! we did it. It was an amazing game, everybody got their best game to the table when it mattered..!!!! BLEEEED BLUUEEEE...!!!!! The tricolor poignantly poised in complete glory. A much needed smile on the faces of Indians after the country has been drowned in scandals. Back in school,i always found history boring, But lat night it was wonderful witnessing history being made..!!! Lets raise a toast to the men in blue..!!!


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

What a win, GO DHONI & Team, just an amazing victory, World Champions baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------

